# Mossy Stone Farm's Kidding watch



## mossyStone (Jun 9, 2011)

As some of you know, i fianlly broke down and bought a buck last winter.( being a frist time buck owner has hads it ups and downs  lol) it was becoming a nightmare to get the girls to a buck at just the right time.

I had decided to milk thur my older  girls and wait till spring to find a  Nubain Buck...for my yearlings.

I covered both FF's girls and waited to see if Reggie was mature enough did the pg test girls were both preggers... Reggie had done his Job... 3 weeks to go and.

They are both building cute little udders... I am so excited..... the girls are tired of me looking at them and waiting

If i ever get the picture thing figured out i'll post some pictures.....


----------



## elevan (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 10, 2011)

Hurray for Reggie! 

Can't wait to see pics of your herd!


----------



## crazyland (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh the excitement as it builds! Congrats on him doing his job.


----------



## cindyg (Jun 10, 2011)

What pregnancy test can you do on goats?  I have a girl who could be, but not sure and would love to know.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 10, 2011)

cindyg said:
			
		

> What pregnancy test can you do on goats?  I have a girl who could be, but not sure and would love to know.


First,  &  
Second, http://www.biotracking.com/goats is the most accurate way to go... there are other ways to know, but those take time & experience. There is the tummy typing method(just the way it sounds), pooch pic comparison, waiting to see if the doe comes back into heat, palpating the right side/kid side and feeling for movement, or having an ultrsound done, but unless you can get in with the 4H-ers when they have their's done, that is an expensive way to go.


----------



## mossyStone (Jun 14, 2011)

Just did my daily " let me look at your udders on my pg girls" they hate me!!! but they are both building some nice udders... i can hardly stand it, i am just so excited...

Driving my family nuts and my girls wish i'd get another hobbie besides them


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jun 16, 2011)

for some reason ( not to savvy in comps) so i dont know what happened but i couldnt log on with my old username so now i start all over...


No change in my two does... we are at day 140 for my FF .... can't wait!!!


----------



## cindyg (Jun 16, 2011)

I was just making arrangements for someone to come take blood for a test, and voila, she kidded, all on her own, two beautiful little doelings, so no test needed now!  Good luck with yours!


----------



## elevan (Jun 16, 2011)

cindyg said:
			
		

> I was just making arrangements for someone to come take blood for a test, and voila, she kidded, all on her own, two beautiful little doelings, so no test needed now!  Good luck with yours!


It was the thought of being poked with a needle that did it!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jun 16, 2011)

congrats Cindyg how exciteing for you....

I am just on pins and needles waiting here for these babies. I have bought older girls in the past thats how i started my herd, so these will be my frist home grown kids....

I am really hoping Reggie puts nice babies on the ground he has the breeding and all that but you just never know  And of course these are FF that i bought as bottle kids at 2 weeks so alot was put into bring them  to bring this far...  If i make it thur these i have 2 more yearlings to bred in the fall

I never thought i'd own a buck......


I may have to open a bottle of wine.....


Can some one recommened a baby monitor, i will drive myself nuts going to the barn 80 times a night


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 16, 2011)

security cams work great! just hook it up in the desired location in the barn, and attatch the receiver to a tv or computer, and voila! visual baby monitor!


----------



## cindyg (Jun 17, 2011)

I say yes to the bottle of wine!!  For you of course, what is the equivalent for the goats?  I didn't go thru all the anxiety of waiting, wondering if today is the day, just looked out and there they were!!  I also have a little doeling I bought when she was two weeks old, she is only 3 1/2 months yet, so will have a while before I need to think about breeding her, but I am also getting a buck, except he won't live with us, I'm boarding him out and will just do "date nights" when needed.  Waiting to see pics when your babies arrive.  Cheers


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 17, 2011)

I have the Fisher Price long distance monitor...I love it.  Wprks great in our metal barn.

Security cameras do not work great for us...and I like the fact that a monitor will wake me, the cameras we tried were silent.  Yes, you can see more...but that doesn't help if you're asleep.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks Roll guess i am off to wally world today to see what they have...... I'm going to break my neck running up and checking so much, and the Tom Turkey is getting pissy i keep wakeing him up


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 17, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I have the Fisher Price long distance monitor...I love it.  Wprks great in our metal barn.
> 
> Security cameras do not work great for us...and I like the fact that a monitor will wake me, the cameras we tried were silent.  Yes, you can see more...but that doesn't help if you're asleep.


Our security cams double as webcams (X10 is the company), and have the connector for attatching audio vidio cables... if we had the correct connector for our PC we would be able to have sound on the live streaming webcam... which we need to hook back up soon!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jun 22, 2011)

OMG from last night till lunch time today Nora has doubled in size, she is huge...... her bag is about the same looks really nice, she is due in 9 days, she looks like a ballon, with legs... 

I am just so excited and nervous now..... 

Tia is Due in 13 days, what was i thinking 

These aren't my first babies on the farm, but these are my frist FF here.. that i bottle raised so  i am really nervous....

Where's my bottle of wine i am going to be a wineo before this is over....


----------

